# would 100% humidity be bad?



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

I was thinking of a cool crazy way to add humidity to my enclosure, but it be around 100%. I'd use a screen top may cover it a bit so im not sure how much would escape or be in there.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

Without your screen top completely covered you won't get 100% humidity. What is your idea?? I'm not sure what negatives it would have, but I don't think it would be good to have constant 100% humidity.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Probably cause a respiratory infection. When I had poison darts I kept them at a constant 97% but darts are waayy different lol


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd keep my on top of a water bed with aquarium heaters. Id have water then some type of screen( so the substrate doesn't fall throigh), substrate decor and tegus on top. I like to be creative and make stuff. Though it be nice under heat and provide good humidity. I could even seal the layer that's keeping the substrate from the water and only have the evaporation come out on the perimeter instead of through all the substrate. I'm sure there's fungus issues and and all and i might make a small scale model, but i think it be cool.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure i understand your description but I just wanted to add too much humidity is just as bad as not enough.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Neeko... Your idea has kinda been done lol. I did this type of thing with my darts. I used what are called hydroballs and had like 3 inches of water and hydroballs, a screen that graded down in one corner to maka a pond then my substrate so it looked all natural with a pond and waterfall and such, I get creative as well lol


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

well im glad its been done less logisitcs for me. Would it be suitable for a tegu though? I know they like to burrow. Have any blue prints?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's the thing, you can probably do it but I wouldn't oversimplify the enclosure. Tegus grow incredibly fast and he won't be in that enclosure whatever size you are starting out with for long. Also as he grows he may burrow down right into the substrate and do some damage. Tegus are incredibly strong.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 22, 2011)

Bridges pets does that in some of their tanks. Use a waterfall too. It works great. Was planning on doing that for my tanks.

Put down a layer of hydro beads, cover with mesh screen, and substrate over that.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 22, 2011)

_Like previously stated 100% humidity = too much humidity for long periods of time is just as bad as not enough humidity. Causing Respiratory, skin and scale issues from the moisture, mold and mildew. Tegus are Tropical animals,.. but not Rain Forest Tropical._


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

that kind of set up is not for tegus that is what people do when they have planted tanks like a pygmy chameleon or a frog terrarium. Tegus would tear it up.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 23, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> that kind of set up is not for tegus that is what people do when they have planted tanks like a pygmy chameleon or a frog terrarium. Tegus would mtear it up.



For real! Dozer is a digging beast. He goes under like he's diving in water.


----------

